# case/mb standoffs issue



## choppy (Oct 13, 2007)

just received this case http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115479
perfect nick, opened the case and screws pack only had 3 standoffs :/ being in condition i cant be arsed going thru returns process but instaed found Maplin sold the same standoffs but they also sell plastic ones. now am meant to use metal standoffs with rubber kind of washer type things, or should i just buy the plastic ones that arent conductive.

metal: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=37594&doy=13m10
plastic: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=37608&doy=13m10


----------



## technicks (Oct 13, 2007)

Just buy the plastic ones.
They work fine.


----------



## choppy (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm i was thinking that but was wondering wtf that thing was sticking out over the screw...put the mb on! also i found http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=47085&doy=13m10  ,.. mobo's also have washers! not just taps!!


----------



## keakar (Oct 14, 2007)

they are metal for a reason, they are to ground the board to the chassis for safety and in some cases to make things work properly. some motherboards dont work properly unless properly grounded.

you can use the plastic ones but you need to use at least a minimum of two metal ones so you have a safety ground and a backup ground connection.

in case of a major motherboard short circuit these grounds are really needed for safety.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

keaker seems to have a point there, and i use the metal ones directly and have had no problems at all.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 14, 2007)

choppy said:


> just received this case http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115479
> perfect nick, opened the case and screws pack only had 3 standoffs :/ being in condition i cant be arsed going thru returns process but instaed found Maplin sold the same standoffs but they also sell plastic ones. now am meant to use metal standoffs with rubber kind of washer type things, or should i just buy the plastic ones that arent conductive.
> 
> metal: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=37594&doy=13m10
> plastic: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=37608&doy=13m10



I've got a pile of them. If you could provide an accurate size (Length of standoff without thread length) I could probably mail a few to you....


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 14, 2007)

Not too expensive;http://www.trianglecables.com/motstannyl10.html


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 14, 2007)

the reason you got 3 standoffs with that case (same case as my comp) is because the cases standoffs are built in notice those bumps on the mobo tray area thats what you screw the mobo into there should be only 3 places to put the standoffs you get with the case. if you get more standoffs you have to screw them into those bumps and the motherboard would be totally uneven


----------



## choppy (Oct 14, 2007)

keakar: thanks for that info, did not realise about grounding issues!

mrpr3f3ct: thank you too for such generosity  but i went maplin in the morning and bought the plastic ones, but i would have felt bad about you going out your way and me not returning a favour so its ok!

evilzed: i checked the case and your right! there are 6 raised and then 3 which are lower so standoffs for the lower, im glad you told me cos i emailed ebuyer saying im unhappy!

so guys if i used the plastic standoffs for where its lower and just screw into those metal bumps will that be ok and it will be properly grounded?

oh crap hang on will i need washers for the raised bumps??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2007)

i always use metal ones,i've tried them plastic ones,but they dont hold the mb tight enuff.and i dont put any washers on my stand offs.there is a soldered area around each hole on the mb,i presume its so the mb can ground through the stand offs.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 14, 2007)

choppy said:


> mrpr3f3ct: thank you too for such generosity  but i went maplin in the morning and bought the plastic ones, but i would have felt bad about you going out your way and me not returning a favour so its ok!
> 
> so guys if i used the plastic standoffs for where its lower and just screw into those metal bumps will that be ok and it will be properly grounded?
> 
> oh crap hang on will i need washers for the raised bumps??



It would have been no problem at all. The plastic standoffs should be fine in that situation as the raised areas on the mobo tray should be sufficient to ground the board. I have built several machines and I have yet to use those washers. If you really feel the need to use them for something, I find it's quite fun to flick them at my cat.


----------



## choppy (Oct 14, 2007)

i didnt even use the plastic ones! i only ended up screwing into the 6 raised bumps and no probs  cheers guys!


----------

